# New wheel lip rings make clicking noise



## AzStateFan (Sep 10, 2009)

Got some new chrome wheel lip rings, $275, not cheap. They are making a clicking noise at lower speeds.

My hypothetical solution: Paint some "Plasti-Dip" on the little cleats that hold the lip ring to the wheel. Thoughts?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Noise could also be: loose center caps. or gravel trapped in the trim rings. I have Rallye 1 wheels. The trim ring attachment clips were giving me a problem. First deflate the tires. 2) put a dab of BLACK silicone behind each clip. 3) carefully, and lovingly re-install each ring. Make sure each clip seats well. 4) re-inflate tires.......worked well for me. Eric


----------



## AzStateFan (Sep 10, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Noise could also be: loose center caps. or gravel trapped in the trim rings. I have Rallye 1 wheels. The trim ring attachment clips were giving me a problem. First deflate the tires. 2) put a dab of BLACK silicone behind each clip. 3) carefully, and lovingly re-install each ring. Make sure each clip seats well. 4) re-inflate tires.......worked well for me. Eric


Thanks for the reply Eric... question: Deflate the tires? Have you had problems with the rings not being 'centered'?


----------

